# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Phát hiện chất độc trong cốm làng Vòng

## thoinay

*Phát hiện chất độc trong cốm làng Vòng**Kết quả kểm nghiệm cho thấy, mẫu cốm lấy tại hai cơ sở sản xuất cốm ở làng Vòng có chứa chất nhuộm màu cực độc malachite green với hàm lượng rất cao.* dong yi
Trước thông tin cốm làng Vòng có sử dụng phẩm màu để tạo màu xanh cho sản phẩm, mới đây, trong đợt kiểm tra bất ngờ các cơ sở sản xuất cốm tại làng Vòng, Sở Y tế Hà Nội đã lấy hai mẫu cốm ngẫu nhiên trên thị trường và gửi đến Viện Kiểm nghiệm vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm - Bộ Y tế. lam dep
Theo đó, kết quả cho thấy, mẫu cốm lấy tại hai cơ sở sản xuất của ông Đỗ Văn Luyến và Nguyễn Văn Sáng (ở phường Dịch Vọng Hậu, quận Cầu Giấy) có chứa chất nhuộm màu bị cấm: malachite green với hàm lượng 5,9 mg/kg và 1,5 mg/kg. ket qua xo so mien bac
Ngay sau khi có thông tin trên, Sở Y tế Hà Nội đã đình chỉ sản xuất cốm tại hai cơ sở này.

Cục An toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm cho biết malachite green là hóa chất có chứa đồng trong thành phần, được sử dụng để nhuộm màu vi khuẩn trong phòng thí nghiệm, xử lý nước diệt nấm trong nuôi trồng thủy sản. Từ năm 2005, chất này đã bị đưa vào danh mục hóa chất, kháng sinh bị cấm trong sản xuất kinh doanh thủy sản, do có nhiều nguy cơ với sức khỏe người sử dụng như có thể gây rối loạn chuyển hóa, gây tổn thương chức năng gan, thận... clip xet xu le van luyen

_Đoàn kiểm tra liên ngành TP.Hà Nội đang kiểm tra cốm làng Vòng_
Theo PGS TS Nguyễn Duy Thịnh - Viện công nghệ thực phẩm Đại học Bách Khoa, Hà Nội - một chuyên gia về phụ gia thực phẩm, malachite green là một dạng chất màu xanh, rất độc đã bị cấm từ lâu không được sử dụng. Hàm lượng như trên có trong sản phẩm cốm làng Vòng là quá cao. Người sử dụng ăn phải sẽ gây tổn hại khó lường cho cơ thể nếu hấp thụ trong thời gian dài với liều lượng tương đối. thoi trang dong 
Malachite green đã bị các nước như Hoa Kỳ, Anh cấm sử dụng trong thực phẩm. Một số nước châu Âu có hệ thống kiểm soát chặt chẽ quy định giới hạn cho phép của chất này chỉ là 2 mcg/kg. Trong khi đó, kết quả kiểm nghiệm hai mẫu cốm từ làng Vòng có hàm lượng cao hơn gấp hàng ngàn lần giới hạn châu Âu.
Hiện Sở Y tế Hà Nội đã có văn bản yêu cầu các quận, huyện kiểm tra thực phẩm có dùng phụ gia, đặc biệt là quận Cầu Giấy và huyện Từ Liêm, nơi có nhiều cơ sở sản xuất cốm.

Trước đó, Đoàn thanh tra liên ngành TP.Hà Nội đã kiểm tra bằng các test thử định tính phẩm màu trong cốm tại tại đình nhà bà Nguyễn Thị Xuân và một vài hộ bán cốm rong ở Hà Nội nhưng không phát hiện phẩm màu công nghiệp.
Tuy nhiên, ông Lê Anh Tuấn - Giám đốc Sở Y tế Hà Nội cũng khẳng định: Nếu sản phẩm an toàn sẽ tuyên truyền cho người dân còn thực sự ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng, Sở sẽ đình chỉ các cơ sở này. Cái khó cho các cơ quan chức năng là việc sản xuất cốm làng Vòng chỉ là tự phát, manh mún, không phải là hộ kinh doanh cá thể, không biển bảng nên không quản lý được. video xet xu le van luyen

----------

